# Defensive Gun Use Savings Dwarf Study’s “Gun Violence” Costs



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another good source of facts regarding guns, including


> guns save a little more than eight times what they "cost."


 and annual uses of guns in self defense being north of 1.5 million per year.

Annual Defensive Gun Use Savings Dwarf Study's "Gun Violence" Costs - The Truth About Guns


----------

